# Still Can't Detect The Frequency Of 690G X1250



## MikyKew (May 31, 2008)

The snapshot has said all. GPU-Z always show the AMD 690G chipset's graphic frequency is 57MHz, but actually it's 500MHz.

I hope 0.2.4 will fix this. Thank you.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 31, 2008)

try updating your video drivers.


----------



## MikyKew (May 31, 2008)

I'm using Catalyst 8.3 now. 

Updating drivers for such IGP has not much value, and I think this may not be the driver's problem, but I'll try newer version sometime. Thanks for reply.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 31, 2008)

i sometimes get the same problem with bad drivers or where the drivers wasn't install correctly


----------



## MikyKew (Jun 1, 2008)

I used Cat 7.10 before, the same, 57MHz.


----------

